# Happiest Song You Ever Heard?



## hopeandjoy (Jun 29, 2008)

I had to do it. I think You Can't Stop the Beat is.


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (Jun 29, 2008)

Don't Stop Me Now - Queen


----------



## The Suicune (Jun 29, 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=SAR5Vw9Bvts


----------



## Furretsu (Jun 29, 2008)

*Pizzaz! (Gonna Give it To Ya!) *by Pizzaz!


----------



## Coloursfall (Jun 29, 2008)

|D this one!


----------



## Dannichu (Jun 29, 2008)

If I Had $1000000 by Barenaked Ladies is one of the happiest songs I can think of, not because it gets me bouncing around the room, but just because it's so... _nice._

Popular from Wicked needs a mention here, I think. 

1985 by Bowling for Soup makes me happiest, even though it's about a woman who never achieved her dreams. I guess I should mention Get Happy by the same band, which is rather, uh, happy. 

The original Pokemon theme song never fails to fill me with joyous glee, either.


----------



## Furretsu (Jun 29, 2008)

Dannichu said:


> If I Had $1000000 by Barenaked Ladies is one of the happiest songs I can think of, not because it gets me bouncing around the room, but just because it's so... _nice._


That song's awesome. ^^ Not as good as One Week, but still really awesome.


----------



## Dannichu (Jun 29, 2008)

I prefer One Week, too, but it's not as happy.

I also love Some Fantastic, Pinch Me and Life, In A Nutshell :3


----------



## Blahet (Jun 29, 2008)

Dan Dan kokoroto hartakaku
Long name...
...Happy song!
Here it is ='3
You might not understand why its happy. It just is.


----------



## Altmer (Jun 30, 2008)

Don't Stop Me Now - Queen


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jun 30, 2008)

Lorem Ipsum said:


> Don't Stop Me Now - Queen


This.

Also Love Today and Big Girl by Mika are filled with joy. Mika is filled with joy. He is a living Piñata only you don't hit him with bats to make the awesome come out.


----------



## Noctowl (Jun 30, 2008)

Altmer said:


> Don't Stop Me Now - Queen


Yeppers. I don't tend to listen to happy music though so...


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jun 30, 2008)

Keith Urban, You Look Good in My Shirt.


----------



## Jolty (Jun 30, 2008)

Lorem Ipsum said:


> Don't Stop Me Now - Queen


Yep

But it kinda loses its touch when people play it _over and over_ again :(


----------



## Jetx (Jun 30, 2008)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> Also Love Today and Big Girl by Mika are filled with joy. Mika is filled with joy. He is a living Piñata only you don't hit him with bats to make the awesome come out.


No, we hit him with bats for other reasons


----------



## Minish (Jun 30, 2008)

Happy Summer Wedding by Morning Musume.

Yes, you heard me. :D I cannot help but squee with happy glory whenever I hear this~

Or possibly Mr. Moonlight ~Ai no Big Band~

God I love oldschool. <33 And yay for hilarious lesbian implications! XD And this is when everyone was so cute and like, twelve. ;_;

And LOL I loved it when Momusu didn't take themselves seriously and just poked fun. And gosh Yossie makes such a dashing young prince~~

Okay I'll stop spamming crap nobody knows/cares about now ;_;


----------



## Tailsy (Jun 30, 2008)

DO YOU LIKE WAFFLES?
YEAH WE LIKE WAFFLES!
DO YOU LIKE PANCAKES?
YEAH WE LIKE PANCAKES!
DO YOU LIKE FRENCH TOAST?
YEAH WE LIKE FRENCH TOAST!

DOODOODOODOO 
CAN'T WAIT TO GET A MOUTHFUL!


----------



## ZimD (Jul 5, 2008)

Both of mine have already been said: Love Today and Don't Stop Me Now.

EDIT: Thought of another. For some reason, Jump by Van Halen makes me really happy when I listen to it.


----------



## Hawkfish (Jul 5, 2008)

"I'm going to be Somebody" - Travis Tritt


----------



## ESP (Jul 6, 2008)

Don't click on the link unless you value your sanity.

Link


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 6, 2008)

ESP said:


> Don't click on the link unless you value your sanity.
> 
> Link


:sweatdrop: That's awesome!

Hmm, there's a few others that I've remembered now.
All I Want to Do by Sugarland
New Strings by Miranda Lambert


----------



## Keltena (Jul 9, 2008)

"The Way Back Home," the credits music from Cave Story. Boing~ (also I can't find a link to it anywhere Dx)

"Enough To Go By" by Vienna Teng is also up there. The tune and lyrics just give off this great "everything will be okay" vibe.


----------



## IrkSplee (Jul 9, 2008)

People have mentioned Caramelldansen, but pretty much everything Caramell's done qualifies, speed mix or not. Love those guys...

While we're at it, just take every artist listed on bubblegumdancer.com. This thread is now over.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Jul 10, 2008)

Half the Disney movie soundtracks.


----------

